# Switch x Miracle



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ok this is our last breeding for a long while. This should easily be one of the best we have done.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [217373] :: SWITCH X MIRACLE


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

How did it go did she ever take?


----------

